# Intel 22-core CPU



## garyhiebner (Apr 2, 2016)

How's the new Intel 22-core CPU:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3050...el-just-dropped-a-22-core-cpu-on-us-boom.html

And up to 385GB's RAM. That is crazy! Just don't look at the expected price.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah but will it run Miroslav Philharmonik?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 2, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> Yeah but will it run Miroslav Philharmonik?



Close but no Cigar. The real test drive would have to be with Edirol Orchestral.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Close but no Cigar. The real test drive would have to be with Edirol Orchestral.


Pshh.. With some VEP5 side help, maybe!


----------



## owenave (Apr 3, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> How's the new Intel 22-core CPU:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3050...el-just-dropped-a-22-core-cpu-on-us-boom.html
> 
> And up to 385GB's RAM. That is crazy! Just don't look at the expected price.


OK get your tongues back inside your mouth lol
The article said you could possibly run 2 of these in future for a 44 core.
Now that would be quite a slave. Would one be enough?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 3, 2016)

Ill take a 5GHz quad over a hex or octo anyday.
My E8600 out performed quads up until the i7 3.4 Ivy.
New 2300 dollar Xeons have a better cache design with pre fetch improvements.
But until they address the latency introduced from Core scanning I wont be biting.


----------



## owenave (Apr 3, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Ill take a 5GHz quad over a hex or octo anyday.
> My E8600 out performed quads up until the i7 3.4 Ivy.
> New 2300 dollar Xeons have a better cache design with pre fetch improvements.
> But until they address the latency introduced from Core scanning I wont be biting.


My post was a little bit of sarcasm yep and a little humor too it was...


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 4, 2016)

If our developers could afford the time necessary to continue driver compatability and take advantage of new instruction sets such advancements would be great.
Last I heard SSE3 was being incorporated.
SSE4 and SSE4+ have been out for a while now.

Someday an Operating System for DAWs might be available.
The promises from the last century would be great.
Maybe by 2020.

Just look at the 400mhz DSP apps bypassing IPS from Micro$oft and Appl€ by a factor of 10.
Be grateful for Scope DSP and UAD.

Remember Gigastudio polyphony and 1.4ghz Tualatin CPUs?
Giga out loaded and performed Kontakt.
Fired up my ancient Giga/Scope DAW using 360G Raptors at 53mbps streaming and. 6.0 msec. Latency and it only accesses 3.2gb of RAM with the PAE Switch.
I know we are a niche market share but we spend way too much trying to stay current when we had better performance 10 years ago.


----------

